# Free prize draw - Win an Apple iPad 2



## Nem

*The TTOC has two big announcements to make...and a cracker of a prize for our latest free prize draw*

*EvenTT12 tickets now on sale*

*EvenTT12* is rapidly approaching, and takes place on Sunday 8th July at Heritage Motor Centre Gaydon

With well over 100 TTs expected to gather from all around the country, it's sure to be the single biggest gathering of TTs in this years club calendar. With over 300 classic and unique cars also located in the musuem at Gaydon, it's a great day out for all the family!

With traders such as The TT Shop, APS and Shark Performance, exclusive offers from traders on the day, club shop, a raffle for prizes kindly donated by our sponsors and advertisers, as well as a chance to take a cruise round the Cotswolds on Saturday 7th July, and join in the evening fun at the TTOC annual general meeting that takes place on the evening of 7th July

Further information about *EvenTT12* can be found *here*

*Ticket Prices:*

TTOC Member (also applies to members partners) - £5
TTOC Member's Child - £5

Non TTOC Member - £10
Non TTOC Member's Child - £8

You can buy your tickets in advance by clicking here

*Online issues of AbsoluTTe*

*AbsoluTTe* is the award winning quarterly magazine, exclusively for TTOC club members. For some time, many of you have requested...nay demanded, that we offer it in an electronic format

We asked on the forum recently what your preference would be, and although many of you absolutely love the printed magazine that we produce, we want to cover as many bases as possible for all club members.

With several of our back issues no longer available as printed copies, and with the costs of reprinting prohibitive for small print runs, we've come up with an even better alternative....copies of *AbsoluTTe* that you can view directly at any time using your internet browser!!

Not only that, you can view them securely using many popular makes of smartphone and tablet, including Android devices, Apple iPhone and iPad, Blackberry, and many more!!

To make sure that we can offer secure and immediate access to anyone that wants to view *AbsoluTTe* online, we've come up with a secure hosting solution, and this can be activated for free simply by registering here, at the exclusive new TTOC members site. You'll then have access to your copies of AbsoluTTe, all in one convenient, easy to access format!

*You must be an existing TTOC club member or web member to view the Members Section*, and if you're not a member already, you can buy your preferred membership category here, starting at just £10 for renewals, and £15 for new members!

Back issues of *AbsoluTTe* can be purchased through the club shop in the normal way - simply choose whether you want an electronic copy or a printed copy....the choice, as they say, is yours!

*Free Prize Draw - win an Apple iPad 2!*

We've offered some great prizes in our free prize draws in the past, but to celebrate *EvenTT12* and the launch of online issues of *AbsoluTTe*, we've really pushed the boundaries!!

The prize this time is an cracker...an Apple iPad 2 16GB (Wi-Fi only model)...AND a complete set of all 30 online issues of *AbsoluTTe*....what better to read our new online issues of *AbsoluTTe* on??!!










No purchase is necessary, and entries into the free prize draw are open now. Your name can be entered into the free prize draw simply by either...

Purchasing an advance ticket for *EvenTT12* here (one entry per ticket purchased, no limit)

*OR*

Registering for the exclusive TTOC Members Section here (one entry per TTOC member registering)

Purchasing an advance ticket as well as registering counts as two entries, so why not double your chances of winning the free prize draw??!!

Closing date for entries into the free prize draw is midnight Friday 6th July 2012, so get on it now!

The free prize draw will be drawn in public at *EvenTT12* on Sunday 8th July, and the lucky winner will be receiving their prize on the day, if attending, or as soon as possible by secure delivery after *EvenTT12*


----------



## davelincs

Ticket and mug booked, roll on July


----------



## tonksy26

Oooo 7th July ... My birthday nick :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

Sounds like I need to get myself to this after meeting a few guys off here now. Will look at getting hotels booked at the weekend and look forward to meeting up with everyone again.


----------



## Nem

tonksy26 said:


> Oooo 7th July ... My birthday nick :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Sounds like I need to get myself to this after meeting a few guys off here now. Will look at getting hotels booked at the weekend and look forward to meeting up with everyone again.


Don't forget we've got a number of rooms reserved for the club members, so you can book a room through the TTOC Club Shop.


----------



## wazman999

I can't log in to register for the Competition!


----------



## Nem

wazman999 said:


> I can't log in to register for the Competition!


This is a brand new system so you will need to register for a new account, not just try to log in as it will not recognise you.

Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag

Don't forget to try Canyon Glider in the Arcade section


----------



## neilc

Hmmmm , would love to come but it clashes with the British GP [smiley=bigcry.gif] I havent missed a Brit GP since I was about 13 so going to have to give this some thought.


----------



## Nem

neilc said:


> Hmmmm , would love to come but it clashes with the British GP [smiley=bigcry.gif] I havent missed a Brit GP since I was about 13 so going to have to give this some thought.


The GP was first announced as the weekend of the 14th / 15th July so we chose to have our event the week before as not to clash.

Then Bernie decided to change the date I'm afraid


----------



## NaughTTy

This might be written somewhere but I can't seem to find any mention of it... What's the age limit for a Child ticket?


----------



## Wallsendmag

NaughTTy said:


> This might be written somewhere but I can't seem to find any mention of it... What's the age limit for a Child ticket?


5-16


----------



## NaughTTy

Wallsendmag said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This might be written somewhere but I can't seem to find any mention of it... What's the age limit for a Child ticket?
> 
> 
> 
> 5-16
Click to expand...

Thanks Andy


----------



## Amaranth

Nem said:


> *Ticket Prices:*
> 
> TTOC Member (also applies to members partners) - £5
> TTOC Member's Child - £5
> 
> Non TTOC Member - £10
> Non TTOC Member's Child - £8
> 
> You can buy your tickets in advance by clicking here


The site wants £8 for a ticket for my OH not £5 as mentioned above - which is correct please?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Amaranth said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ticket Prices:*
> 
> TTOC Member (also applies to members partners) - £5
> TTOC Member's Child - £5
> 
> Non TTOC Member - £10
> Non TTOC Member's Child - £8
> 
> You can buy your tickets in advance by clicking here
> 
> 
> 
> The site wants £8 for a ticket for my OH not £5 as mentioned above - which is correct please?
Click to expand...

If you select the Member ticket then just select yes on the extra person box  Not forgetting to order your evenTT12 mug either


----------



## bigsyd

Any reason it says evenTT11 ticket :roll: and when do you want the final payment for the hotel as I have a bit of spare wonga in my pp that I will just spend if I don't use it for this


----------



## Nem

bigsyd said:


> Any reason it says evenTT11 ticket :roll: and when do you want the final payment for the hotel as I have a bit of spare wonga in my pp that I will just spend if I don't use it for this


Because I've not remembered to update the image from last year :lol:

With the balance for the hotel room I'll speak to Peter, but I can't see any problem with you paying it now direct to our paypal address if you have it there. I'll let you know.

Thanks.


----------



## bigsyd

cheers Nem


----------



## V6RUL

I think im free to go on this event.
Will you be running an attendee list, so we can see who is going.
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag

V6RUL said:


> I think im free to go on this event.
> Will you be running an attendee list, so we can see who is going.
> Steve


It would be too long to be honest with the usual number of cars at 150+


----------



## RobHardy

I booked for this event, and just signed up to the TTOC site


----------



## phope

I make it now 220 names in the free prize draw


----------



## phope

I make it now 253 entries in the draw


----------



## bigsyd

V6RUL said:


> I think im free to go on this event.
> Will you be running an attendee list, so we can see who is going.
> Steve


Are you at the hotel Steve


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think im free to go on this event.
> Will you be running an attendee list, so we can see who is going.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Are you at the hotel Steve
Click to expand...

Maybe.. Will check my calendar
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag

Remember folks to be in with a chance of winning the ipad2 you have to buy your tickets by 2100 tomorrow (9pm Gazzer) :lol:


----------



## phope

Correction Andy 



> Closing date for entries into the free prize draw is midnight Friday 6th July 2012, so get on it now!


----------



## Wallsendmag

phope said:


> Correction Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closing date for entries into the free prize draw is midnight Friday 6th July 2012, so get on it now!
Click to expand...

I want to get some sleep before we leave [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## phope

For those who couldn't be at the EvenTT yesterday, all the name were put into a draw, and it was drawn in full view of everyone...to keep it all above board, Grant O'Hara from Audi UK did the honours of drawing a name at random from the bag.

The winner, who was also there on the day and walked away with the iPad 2 was ..

[smiley=drummer.gif]

Dave Hodgkisson

Congratulations Dave!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## shurcomb

.


----------



## TThriller

Hi All!

Wow! I won the iPad  [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] Brilliant!

I was amazed when my name was read out the EvenTT: I rarely win anything. So it was well worth booking on line and going to HMC. Thinking about it, the last item I won anything of note was a re-map, and that was at the Rockingham Event! 

The TTOC national events are well worth turning up for anyway, but such prizes make them even better. 

So many thanks to all. Cheers

Dave


----------

